# Model 3 Standard Plus users - Are you seeing your free month of Premium data?



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

I was notified yesterday about the premium data subscription (which I'm fine with) and told that I'd been given a free month starting today. But when I drove my car today I didn't see the satellite maps or live traffic as expected. 
I put in an email to Tesla about this but I suspect they are getting hammered with support calls regarding this topic. So I figured I'd ask if others were seeing the same thing as I was.


I still have the streaming data and such that we all got for free when YouTube was added but not the live traffic or photo satellite view of the map that is listed as part of premium data.

UPDATE: Later that day my Satellite Maps and live traffic arrived.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I would put money on satellite maps requiring a software update before you’d see them.

If I was a betting man (and I am), I bet the software is coded to provide map options based on car spec. Now they’ve added a modifier so they need a small adjustment in the code.

Version 40.x is week 40 in 2019 so that’s already 2 months old. I’d expect a newer version than that is needed to get the maps in.

Again just a guess on my part.


----------



## OKCU (Apr 9, 2019)

Got the trial email this morning and subscribed. No satellite maps and visual traffic yet. Everything else works.


----------



## OKCU (Apr 9, 2019)

Satellite maps and live traffic just popped in my screen.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Seeing reports of satellite maps appearing all over Twitter


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

So, I seem to remember a recent update that had a brief mention of something like "we have temporarily enabled connectivity over the cell service". At that point I started having access to the streaming music, etc. 

I'm guessing this means that I'll be able to subscribe to the monthly premium service and keep those features?


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

fritter63 said:


> So, I seem to remember a recent update that had a brief mention of something like "we have temporarily enabled connectivity over the cell service". At that point I started having access to the streaming music, etc.
> 
> I'm guessing this means that I'll be able to subscribe to the monthly premium service and keep those features?


Version 10, which brought us YouTube, Netflix... Also gave us streaming cellular data, browser access and such. But that was temporary. Your model 3 will be able to have all that plus Satellite maps and live traffic with your subscription. You should get an email to that affect.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

ibgeek said:


> Version 10, which brought us YouTube, Netflix... Also gave us streaming cellular data, browser access and such. But that was temporary. Your model 3 will be able to have all that plus Satellite maps and live traffic with your subscription. You should get an email to that affect.


Thanks. I found the email buried the spam last night. Tried to subscribe on the iPhone, but while changing the payment method, the browser page got stuck in a weird state where I couldn't scroll to the "subscribe" button (iOS browser at that point, not the Tesla app). Was able to subscribe just fine on the Mac/Safari this morning.


----------



## OKCU (Apr 9, 2019)

PC status showing in the software menu.


----------



## James Taylor (Dec 9, 2019)

Yes


----------



## cemoz101 (Aug 14, 2019)

Anyone in Europe can see their SR+ with Premium Connectivity? 

I logged into my account on the site and there is no option. 

Not sure if this is a US only thing for now.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Seeing reports of satellite maps appearing all over Twitter


Not on my car. I signed my SR+ up immediately for Premium Connectivity but nothing has changed yet. Did those of you who now receive it get a software update or reboot? What am I missing (other than satellite maps of course)?


----------



## xris99 (Aug 30, 2019)

cemoz101 said:


> Anyone in Europe can see their SR+ with Premium Connectivity?
> 
> I logged into my account on the site and there is no option.
> 
> Not sure if this is a US only thing for now.


No, not showing for me. I saw others from CA reporting the same. I guess this is rolling out to the US first.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I was told on Tesla.com/forum that you have to make the map full screen and activate the new icon on the bottom right corner. When I get back into the car I'll check, but it may be we all have it but didn't turn it on...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I was told on Tesla.com/forum that you have to make the map full screen and activate the new icon on the bottom right corner. When I get back into the car I'll check, but it may be we all have it but didn't turn it on...


Heh. I never even considered that some people thought that satellite view would become the default.

Yes, you have to explicitly switch over to satellite view. It's not the default.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Not on my car. I signed my SR+ up immediately for Premium Connectivity but nothing has changed yet. Did those of you who now receive it get a software update or reboot? What am I missing (other than satellite maps of course)?


I did reboot at the time but that didn't fix it. The next day though the icons were on the right side of the map for satellite and traffic.


----------



## Rush (Sep 22, 2019)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Not on my car. I signed my SR+ up immediately for Premium Connectivity but nothing has changed yet. Did those of you who now receive it get a software update or reboot? What am I missing (other than satellite maps of course)?


Mine updated here in Tucson today... it's great seeing the sat view and the red traffic bars are sort of ok, I haven't decieded it I'm going to keep them on. But Sat view is on all the time now.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Rush said:


> But Sat view is on all the time now.


If you want to switch back to regular view, you must do so explicitly.


----------



## Rush (Sep 22, 2019)

garsh said:


> If you want to switch back to regular view, you must do so explicitly.


I understand... I guess I should have said 'I'm going to keep sat view on all the time'


----------

